
The Aspect Ratios of the Grand Budapest Hotel - tosh
https://slate.com/culture/2014/03/grand-budapest-hotel-aspect-ratios-new-wes-anderson-movie-has-three-different-widths-here-s-why.html
======
DrScump
(Regarding the 2014 film)

